# Atwood report



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Fished this afternoon with my daughter and son in law. My daughter caught a crappie within 30 seconds of having her line in the water and they never really let up. Caught saugeye, crappie and perch. We were trolling Shad Raps and Flicker Shads 75 ft back and couldn't keep fish off of them. Especially on the glass perch Shad Raps. Had a few doubles as well. No keeper eyes and the crappie and perch were also on the small side but still a non stop bite and a lot of fun. At times we didn't have time to put the rod in the holder before we had another one on.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

One of the hammer handle saugeye my son in law caught today.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

We've been calling Matt "Pac Man Head" because this pic makes it look like he has a chunk missing out of his melon.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats! I always enjoyed fishing Atwood myself. Never seem to catch any huge ones, but always seem to be catching.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Atwood tends to go in cycles as to the size quality of fish you catch. There are some real giants in there but if you're just fishing it once in a while you either have to have a really good knowledge of the lake or just luck into them. I put a lot of time in down there and my big to small ratio according to my notes is somewhere around 50/50 the past 2 years. That's just for the saugeye, as for crappies and white bass it's always a mixed bag when it comes to sizes although this year everything seems to be running on the small side. However I think once the new crappie regulations have had a couple years time to have an effect people will see a definite improvement in the size quality of fish coming out of there. That goes for the saugeyes as well, they now have to 15" in order to keep them. I think a turn around is coming within the next year or two just keep at it guys!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I know some spots on Atwood that I feel up my odds for larger eyes at certain times in spring and fall, but for the rest of the year it's kind of a crap shoot for me. I used to fish there a lot more than I have in the last 7 years or so. 
When Sam says it runs in cycles, it sure does work that way for me too. There are some real pigs in there but they usually have a way of avoiding me. I know some old timers that always seem to know how to find the big girls but you'll never hear about it, especially on Atwood. They are usually pulled out of really shallow water.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

All Eyes said:


> I know some spots on Atwood that I feel up my odds for larger eyes at certain times in spring and fall, but for the rest of the year it's kind of a crap shoot for me. I used to fish there a lot more than I have in the last 7 years or so.
> When Sam says it runs in cycles, it sure does work that way for me too. There are some real pigs in there but they usually have a way of avoiding me. I know some old timers that always seem to know how to find the big girls but you'll never hear about it, especially on Atwood. They are usually pulled out of really shallow water.


And there in lies the key, shallow water! I'm talking 3 feet or less. I know of several stretches of shore line that hold big saugeye, but you have to work for them. I've gone through my notes going all the way back to 1998 and I've yet to use the same bait/technique down there two days in a row and be successful it seems what works one day doesn't the next. I think where a lot of guys fail is that they think this warm weather and 80 degree water temps pushes those fish out into the deeper water. But they can still be caught up shallow.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Me and my grandfather fished atwood every weekend and during the week i would meet him at the boat landing after i got off work. We would always get fish nice ones and a few hogs. My biggest is just under 7. I dont troll just anchor or drift. Idk if it was grandpa or what but this year is down from years past. Even his long time fishing buddy says its bad this year. i love that lake and hav spent many many hours out there. With many more to come


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You're right Sam. Saugeye are different than walleye in that regard. They don't mind muddy water either. It can be 85 degrees on a sunny day and you can catch saugeye on a 2 ft. muddy flat or kissing the shoreline. Bass fishermen catch a lot of them because they're throwing at the banks. 
When it comes to lure colors, I have only found one constant at Atwood and that is gold. Whether it's a gold spoon, blade, or just a plain gold Aberdeen hook with a minnow, leech, or crawler. It's always worked better for me than chrome or nickle. Crankbaits are another story. I never use any color for more than a half hour or so until I catch one. It's easy to fall into the trap of being successful with a certain color one day and then using nothing but that color the next time out. They are weird and moody, and never fail to surprise me.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

koonzie99 said:


> Me and my grandfather fished atwood every weekend and during the week i would meet him at the boat landing after i got off work. We would always get fish nice ones and a few hogs. My biggest is just under 7. I dont troll just anchor or drift. Idk if it was grandpa or what but this year is down from years past. Even his long time fishing buddy says its bad this year. i love that lake and hav spent many many hours out there. With many more to come


Your grandfather may be one of the guys I'm talking about?  
I don't do much trolling on Atwood myself and usually am after eyes. I prefer casting in the shallows but when I take people who don't do much fishing it can be snag city. Long line trolling #4 or 5 Shad Raps, Flicker Shads or the smallest size Big-O's in 8-15 fow water around certain shorelines almost always catches fish. Usually a mixed bag. If the average size of crappie at Atwood was larger I would fish there more often doing exactly that. Some days you can't troll 50 yards without another little crappie skiing along behind the boat.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Your grandfather may be one of the guys I'm talking about? 

maybe he was always out there. The one year he painted the boat cuz people would watch and snake the spots when he would move around. Wish i had scaner so i could post a pic of him withsom


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Boss man gave me day off today. So I went out on the boat from 8-1. Ended up with ten 3 cats, 3 perch, 4 eyes 3 was dinks but one was 17". Seamed like once the clouds left the fish slowed down.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice mixed bag Koonzie. Perfect dinner sized eye. Thanks for the report!


----------



## somthincatchy (Sep 30, 2005)

Went to Atwood today with our children ages 3 and 4. We used two cartoon character bait casting fishing poles. They used a Fly, weight, wax worm and bobber. Casting near the bridges and rocks they caught a combined 18 pan fish/blue gill, one large small mouth bass and they likely hook a carp that put up a fight, but overpowered the dinosaur decorated rod. We looked for the tree stumps near near Avalon road outside of Dellroy, but couldn't find them. They were once a good spot for children to catch blue gill.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Not a lot to report from me. Uncle was in town for day so we went out from 6:30 to dark. we got a few crappie and he got a lil cat probably 16". Might go out tomorrow but don't know yet its going to be a hot one.


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good fishin guys...but I have one cent to put in...there should never be a size limit on crappie or any pan fish...Craps school...dont they?...so if you have a 100 fish in the school and 75 of them are under 9 inches and the other 25 over...what percentage of the fish get the bait?...I know for a fact the more panfish you take out the bigger they get each year...we stayed at a campground for ten years in the summer...my granpaw told us to keep all panfish we catch...year after year they got bigger till we wouldnt catch one under 8...but we would still catch the same amount...


----------



## swallx (Jun 24, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> .
> When it comes to lure colors, I have only found one constant at Atwood and that is gold. Whether it's a gold spoon, blade, or just a plain gold Aberdeen hook with a minnow, leech, or crawler.


Hello OGF.. First Post.

Switched to gold out at Atwood tonight, Trolled for less than 2 mins. FISH ON! From Boaters beach to the Damn, 3 in the boat. If only that dang orange ball in the sky hadn't dropped below the treeline on me 

Trolled at 20 Ft, 4 mph, 75 Feet off the back of the boat. Water Temp was 79.1.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome good job!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job and good 1st post! What were you catching?


----------



## swallx (Jun 24, 2012)

Just little white bass. Nothing of any size to brag about. But "Catching" is the key word.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyone planning on hitting the lake up tomorrow? Il be out there bight and early.


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

have a few questions for atwood. we are planning on taking my sons boat Sunday morning or maybe head out Sat. night. just wondering what eberyone thout would be better? We are not targeting any specific fish just the ones that bite. Thank you for any advise HATRAT


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Went out today got 3 Dink eyes and a catfish.

Hatrat I would say try and find the crappie if u wanna get numbers


----------



## swallx (Jun 24, 2012)

I fished last night and tonight, All the same small white bass. I cant seem to catch anything but.


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

My son and I hit the water around 7:30 this morning and from the 5th cast to the last cast at 2:30 we were on the fish. I actually had to take him back to the dock and make a run for more bait. We caught over 20 perch with 3 keepers, 6 white bass, 1 saugeye and 1 catfish. Very happy with our 1st time there. I think we are going to be back at it again when the sun go's down.


----------



## swallx (Jun 24, 2012)

Fished Today from about 4 to 8 when the lightning started. 5 little bass 1 decent catfish and 2 BOATS  

There is an issue with Jet Ski's and Boats crossing within 10 feet behind my boat at atwood. The First boat realized something was wrong and stopped, which was good because they were pulling 2 kids on a tube. ( I was scared they were gonna end up with treble hooks in them) and the second boat ignored it, and ran 1 of my poled out of line, with me on the horn at them.


----------



## swallx (Jun 24, 2012)

Also If anyone feels friendly, Tell me roughly where , your nailing the Saugeyes ? I have yet to land one of these things out at atwood. I have caught every species in the lake, but I have yet to ever catch a saugeye .. Almost feeling elusive.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

swallx said:


> Also If anyone feels friendly, Tell me roughly where , your nailing the Saugeyes ? I have yet to land one of these things out at atwood. I have caught every species in the lake, but I have yet to ever catch a saugeye .. Almost feeling elusive.


First and foremost, you need to be fishing the bottom for saugeye. Right now they are pretty scattered throughout the lake. You can catch them from the dam to Dellroy. Casting or drifting jigs with a piece of crawler works as does trolling crank baits or harnesses. Either way your lure of choice has to be bouncing bottom. 
My prefered method is sloooowly crawling along with my trolling motor and casting or drifting just within casting range from shore. (pretty much like everyone else I guess) 
I like to stay back a ways and cast right up against the shoreline and slowly work jigs n crawlers or leeches. You can catch them in about all depths but I usualy like to concentrate on 15 ft. or less. Saugeye are often caught in very shallow water. Shad Raps and Big-O's are my favs to troll Atwood. They usually catch about everything including a saugeye here and there.


----------



## swallx (Jun 24, 2012)

that's my issue then, I have been running bottom bouncing rig from 15 to 20 feet in depth. Tomorrow I am gonna run the shore line. Thanks All eyes ! ( passes the beer nuts)


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Swallx sorry to hear about the other boats but IV been getin my eyes in about 5-10 fow. I seam to
Be having the best luck up by the damn by boaters beach. And I don't to well in the evenings best luck has been in the morning.


----------



## swallx (Jun 24, 2012)

thanks for the tip.

I will be out the next 2 nights, then Thursday, Friday and Sat Morning. Then its off to NC for some Salt Water monsters.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yep good luck.


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

Swallx I guess we should feel lucky because we landed a nice little saugeye on our 1st trip to Atwood on the 5th cast of the day. We caught it in about 6fow and on a pink Mr. Twister. My boy was just casting and reteaving. That was our only one for the day. It was about 7:45am and we put in at the launch by the dam. I hope this helps and hope you find some. HATRAT


----------



## swallx (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh I am sure I will catch one of them soon.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Straight across the lake from the public beach (opposite side of the lake) can be a good spot to start. Find 15 fow or so under the boat and start pitching jigs with a 2" or less piece of crawler hooked once through the very tip. I personally like using Gulp twister tails in combination with crawlers or leeches but I pinch the tails off. It just gives a jig a bit more color and bulk for longer casts. Throw them right up to shore and slowly work them back on bottom. 
Finish every cast till it's directly beneath the boat.
Crawl down the shoreline heading east toward the lodge where the water tower is. Just keep going that direction until you catch one. Cover the lake doing that clear down past the Yacht Club. When you catch one, stop and fish the area because there's always some more there. You will find a lot of flats and it's hard to maintain 15 ft. but the flats are often where the eyes are. Don't spend too much time in any area that isn't producing. Change jig colors often also until you find what they want. Good Luck!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My jig of choice (or at least my starting point) is an 1/8oz chartreuse Roadrunner with a gold willow leaf blade. They are sometimes hard to find. I order them through BPS. The new Nature Series with the same blade are good also but expensive. Regular Roadrunners will work too. I like to hop them a foot off bottom and let the blade flutter a bit. I use the body of a Gulp Alive grub usually minus the tail. White works good too but it catches too many white bass sometimes. Hope some of this helps you get on some eyes.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't know if i want to go out tonight after work or go early in the morning since got the day off tomorrow. Lake will be real busy tomorrow


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Koonzie, I traded the 25hp Merc. off the Pontoon that I bought from your Grampa for a 9.9, that was quite a few years ago. I traded it to All Eyes, so he's almost been to your house before.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Really that's cool. Took me a minute to figure who u was. But i got it now LOL and i like ur new boat seen it siting down there it looks good.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Atwood! How's the old Seahorse running these days? I kinda miss that motor. What a sweetheart that thing was. I almost just kept it and bought a 25 but knew it would be a pain to switch back and forth.
I still have the 25. It runs great.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Ive never used it but it will get tried out in September. Im putting a small package together for fishing the Tusc..


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Haven't used it. trying to get it on my river boat this fall.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Well my 4th of July fishing trip didn't go as planed. Got to the lake about 6:30am. When i was starting the boat the pull rope broke  at least it happened at the ramp and not out on the water. Ill get her fixed and be out there aging soon.

And Atwood I'll do the river trip just let me know when


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

koonzie99 said:


> Well my 4th of July fishing trip didn't go as planed. Got to the lake about 6:30am. When i was starting the boat the pull rope broke  at least it happened at the ramp and not out on the water. Ill get her fixed and be out there aging soon.
> 
> And Atwood I'll do the river trip just let me know when


That sucks, sorry to hear about the problems


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea it was bummer but i got it all fixed up last night. Im going this evening sometime. Its my last chance can't go this weekend. I have a buddy's bachelor party Saturday  so i doubt il be in any shape To go sunday.


----------

